# AirPort Express et Disque dur externe



## KaMouChe (13 Février 2007)

Bonsoir la communauté,

Ma question est assez simple,

Voilà, je dispose d'une borne Airport Express, j'en profite à fond avec mes baffes, le tout sans-fil,

Cependant, on m'a parler d'un patch permettant de brancher mon disque dur externe directement sur l'AirPort, de manière à y accéder également sans fil,

Je sais que le port USB n'est "normalement" dédié qu'au branchement d'une imprimante, mais si j'arrivais à mettre la main sur ce patch, il serait possible d'y brancher également un disque dur,


Si quelqu'un à une idée 

Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (13 Février 2007)

&#199;a n'existe pas. "On" t'a racont&#233; des b&#234;tises.


----------



## KaMouChe (13 Février 2007)

En effet, je viens de consulter les archives du forum via la fonction Recherche...

Bon dommage, je continuerai a brancher mon DD sur mon Macbook,

Mais si un patch appara&#238;t un jour ou l'autre, on m'en informe hein 

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse rapide


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

j'ai trouv&#233; le patch !!

ici


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

oui un gros patch carr&#233; &#224; 179 roros -lol-


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> oui un gros patch carré à 179 roros -lol-



je n'ai pas pu m'en empecher   

en meme temps, il faut ce qu'il faut...


----------



## KaMouChe (13 Février 2007)

En effet, c'est une autre solution,

Mais mon Airport Express est tout jeune, et pas encore assez rentabiliser pour envisager l'achat du nouvel airport 

Mais merci pour l'info, j'en tiendrais compte


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

KaMouChe a dit:


> En effet, c'est une autre solution,
> 
> Mais mon Airport Express est tout jeune, et pas encore assez rentabiliser pour envisager l'achat du nouvel airport
> 
> Mais merci pour l'info, j'en tiendrais compte



oui je comprends, j'ai moi meme une express dont je suis tres content (depuis plus de 2 ans). pour le partage de disque, j'utilise celui de ma freebox v5.


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

en rebondissant, ce qui n'est pas tr&#232;s clair avec cette nouvelle fonctionnalit&#233; de la borne airport extreme c'est le mode de connexion au disque usb : afp? smb? ftp? transformerait-elle un simple disque usb en disque nas?


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2007)

je te renvoie vers ce fil : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163486


----------



## SirG (17 Février 2007)

Moi, j'ai deux soucis. Si quelqu'un pouvait me filer un coup de main....

- j'ai branché sur cette borne toutes mes imprimantes et scanner et çà fonctionne nickel (du moins, pour ce que j'ai testé).
- deux disques durs branchés, un Lacie 2,5" détecté mais en cliquant dessus, je ne vois pas ses fichiers, que ce soit sur mon iMac ou mon Powerbook. Quant au Big Disk Triple, il n'apparaît même pas. 

Comment faire pour mes disques durs?

Merci.


----------



## manoufeb (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Toujours impossible avec l'airport express?


Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Novembre 2008)

manoufeb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Toujours impossible avec l'airport express?
> 
> 
> Merci



impossible.


----------



## manoufeb (29 Novembre 2008)

OK merci
sinon j'ai un souci en rapport : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/freebox-disque-durs-wifi-usb-243792.html

Merci!


----------



## manoufeb (1 Janvier 2009)

up


----------

